# Help ID rim logo 24"



## djpubba (Jan 17, 2018)

Picked up this unusual rear wheel and having trouble identifying the brand from the sticker. Anyone recognize it?

The rim is a 24" tubular 36 hole laced to a low flange BH Airlite double fixed hub. So it's basically a vintage kids track racing wheel.

Willing to sell/trade once I get it cleaned off and properly identified. It's in pretty good shape.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 18, 2018)

*C E R C H I O* __ *F I A M M E*





not quite this decal (yours is probably older, possibly prewar), but that's the lettering and a correct brand to find matched with BH hub
easy to find 70s decals, but tougher to find older
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/designs/hs-fiamme.html



  1935

http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/wheels-avt.html

*Wheels for 1945-60s classic lightweights*
*...*
_C.     Choice of hubs. 
 Whilst there were many hubs available in times gone by some were fairly obscure (Powells, Shellwins, Coventry Ultralite etc) and some imported ones aren’t easy to find (i.e. Simplex).  This is what you are likely to find:-
1. Airlite .Introduced in the mid 1930’s and the mainstay of the lightweight scene.
2. Postwar the large flange Airlite Continental was very popular. Most suitable for 1945-1965 era.
3.   Bayliss & Wiley in both large and small-flange look very similar to Airlites.1945- 1960
4.  Hardens. Most are drilled large flange with annular bearings. Available variations are a rarer small flange version, un-drilled large flange (now known as Bacon Slicers), most of these are single fixed but a rarer gear-sided only also turns up sometimes) Also the Harden Flyweight large flange only and with cup and cone bearings. These later are surprisingly available in two distinctive versions. 1946-1956
5.  Blumfields. An alloy hub available in large and small flange. Have grease nipple in the centre of the barrel and quite attractive engraved makers marks. 1946-1959
6.  FB and Gnutti (almost identical), small flange imported Italian hubs turn up, the large flange version is much rarer. Chrome barrel and alloy flanges. I can’t help wondering if Airlites are copies of the FB as this hub as this too was freely available before 1946-1965
7.  Campag Gran Sport. Very similar to both of the above (were they all made by FB in the beginning, surely someone must know?).   More easily available in both small and large flange. 1955-1962
Note. Of these hubs you have a better chance of finding Airlites and Campag in QR versions, the latter quite easily. Also, as more good English fixed hubs turn up than gear versions, remember that it is possible to convert fixed to gears but that it is more cost-effective to do two or three of them at the same time. 

D.  Choice of rims
1.  Dunlop “Special Lightweight.” The most common sporting rim of the sporting cyclists. Chrome-plated steel and prone to rust.   Warning, whilst re-plating is possible, acids tend to get trapped within the voids and rust re-appears too soon, should you be thinking of going this route why not keep the original rust instead of having later non-period rust?   1945-1965
2.  Dunlop “Stainless Special Lightweight”. As above but rarer, the 40h rear is prone to cracking around the spoke holes, check carefully.    1946-1955
3. Dunlop alloy turn up occasionally and look very attractive. BEWARE. There is a very shallow well in these rims and getting a tyre on ( even a Dunlop) can be difficult. Getting one off after a puncture on a ride can be a nightmare.   I know, it has happened to me.    1946- 1955
4.  Weinmann Alesa. The most easy and economical option. Early ones from the early 1950’s have different engraved markings and no dimples around the spoke holes. The latter are a perfect choice and the former an acceptable one.   1950-1970
5.   Constrictor (both the hollow Asp and the solid versions), this crescent shaped rim is the pretty choice of the era and this rider’s choice. Very tough but are never truly “true” as the riveted joining piece affects this.    1945- 1960 
6.   Alumite. A very attractive an unusual shaped rim that you might have a chance of finding.  1946-1955
7.  *Fiamme* (Italian) and Mavic (French) sprints. Don’t forget sprints. Fiamme sprints have been on the British scene for a very long time.     1948-1965
8.  Wood sprints. Most of what we find are French made America Fairbanks imported into Britain by (and marked) Constrictor.1945-1955_


----------



## djpubba (Jan 18, 2018)

woot. Thank you!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 18, 2018)

djpubba said:


> woot. Thank you!



you're welcome

we'd like to see photos of the hubs, and if you have a bike to go with that...

ps - you might want to offer your photo to Peter Underwood at Classic Lightweights - he may have a photo of a more complete decal to return to you


----------



## djpubba (Jan 18, 2018)

Sadly no bike to go with it. I'll definitely take better pics and share once I can get good lighting and clean off the cobwebs.

I found pics of a Schwinn Paramount with rims having the same decal, over on Bike Forums (pic attached).

From this thread:

https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/978181-51-paramount-445-a.html


----------



## mongeese (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## djpubba (Jan 18, 2018)

Okay, got some pics. Included one of a 700c tire to give some reference of size. Going to post this over in the for sale/trade forum.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 19, 2018)

djpubba said:


> Sadly no bike to go with it. I'll definitely take better pics and share once I can get good lighting and clean off the cobwebs.
> 
> I found pics of a Schwinn Paramount with rims having the same decal, over on Bike Forums (pic attached).
> 
> ...



this photo shows the OP's decal also has the Fiamme crest and seals the maker question, though mongeese's wood rim offering is trick

as far as posting photos, this forum page is the history archive.

in case you didn't notice, this guy did well, working with 5 questionable letters


bulldog1935 said:


> *C E R C H I O* __ *F I A M M E*
> 
> View attachment 739631
> 
> ...


----------



## djpubba (Jan 19, 2018)

It's so awesome to have a community of passionate people such as yourselves able to help each other out with stuff like this. Very impressive that anyone could tell what that decal was. Thank you guys.

Good point about this being archived. Here are the pics. Happy to take more for history's sake if there's interest.


----------



## juvela (Mar 11, 2018)

-----

Hello djpubba,

The heraldric device of the eagle (griffon?) wearing a crown was employed by Clement.

Here it is seen on a metal rim called the Albione -





The firm also offered wood rims -




 

-----


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 11, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Hello djpubba,
> 
> ...



Well found!
What is the approximate date of that wood rim?


----------



## juvela (Mar 11, 2018)

-----

owner of wood rims dates them as "early to mid 1950's"

-----


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 11, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> owner of wood rims dates them as "early to mid 1950's"
> 
> -----



thanks.


----------



## juvela (Mar 11, 2018)

-----

Did a spot of further exploration and was able to determine that the creature on the label is definitely more of a _griffone _ than an _aquila.






 

 

 



_


----------



## mongeese (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## juvela (Mar 25, 2018)

-----

+1 

unlike his alter-ego Howard Beale of _Network_ fame, @mongeese be a gentleman of few words...  

love seeing those Fratelli Brevio _mozzi, "_the pride-of-Brescia."

-----


----------



## djpubba (Apr 16, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> you're welcome
> 
> we'd like to see photos of the hubs, and if you have a bike to go with that...
> 
> ps - you might want to offer your photo to Peter Underwood at Classic Lightweights - he may have a photo of a more complete decal to return to you




Okay I spoke too soon. Found the frame that the wheel probably came from...


----------



## bikerbluz (Nov 11, 2018)

Very cool


----------

